# Custom built Marlin lures



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Please check out my Facebook page Cobalt Custom Lures ..... I will give any PFF'r a great deal on any custom made lure! If you don't have Facebook, please pm me for pictures and pricing. All lures come with a 100% money back guarantee! If you don't like the quality or if it doesn't perform to your expectations, just return it for a full refund! I can add any color, name, skirt, eye color, etc... To every lure. The only thing I can't do is read your mind! Thanks again for your support everyone! I'm giving away a free lure on my page...just like the page and you'll see the post!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

bump. nice looking lure Dorado, and you might get more biz if you give a price (range) while posting pics. Good luck!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Running a kickoff special. This style lure that's crushing sails and blues in Costa Rica for $25


----------

